# Selling your photos to stock photo agencies/websites question.



## BrianpStudios (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey all,

Thanks for reading my post.

I have the book "Photographer's Market 2010". A little old but a lot of great info and still current for the most part. The book "helps" give me a guideline but there's a ton of information in this book. Its over 500 pages long. Its alphabetical and the rating system is really vague. There's great info in this book in general but a lot of information. 

Can someone break down maybe like 2-3 good stock photo websites or agencies that give fair to good rates for photos and royalties. From what I have read Getty images rip off photographers in their % system. I just need the websites or companies and what you think. I have a cover letter, I know not to send them anything that's full resolution or actual slides. I will probably have return postage sent with my letter and photos as well. Thanks again all!


----------

